# Some places in Vietnam



## xversion1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi! I'm amateur photographer, sometime I go travel around my country and I'd love to introduce her to you 

#1. Hanoi, Vietnam: an old building




#2. Hanoi, Vietnam




#3. Hanoi, Vietnam: cinema center


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 11, 2014)

Really like the contrast in the first one between the old and the newly under construction building..


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

the first one for me also


----------



## pthrift (Sep 11, 2014)

I like the 1st one, but the 2nd one is also an eye catcher imo


----------



## xversion1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you guys!

#4. Fairy Stream, Mui Ne, Phan Thiet, Vietnam




#5. Rice field, Bac Ninh, Vietnam


----------



## annamaria (Sep 12, 2014)

Like the first one too.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm with the others, #1 is my favorite.


----------



## JimMcClain (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful work. I really enjoy those images. I was in Vietnam in the late 60s and don't remember it looking so vibrant. 'Course, I wasn't near Hanoi either... thank God. 

Very nice stuff. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.

Jim


----------



## xversion1 (Sep 13, 2014)

JimMcClain said:


> Beautiful work. I really enjoy those images. I was in Vietnam in the late 60s and don't remember it looking so vibrant. 'Course, I wasn't near Hanoi either... thank God.
> 
> Very nice stuff. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your pictures.
> 
> Jim


Thanks! At that point, I wasn't even born 

#6. At Fansipan Peak, Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam




#7. At Fansipan Peak, Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam




#8. At Fansipan Peak, Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam


----------



## xversion1 (Sep 16, 2014)

#9. O Quy Ho Pass, Sapa, Lao Cai,Vietnam




#10. Sapa, Lao Cai, Vietnam


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

Two last ones are too much saturated for my taste but nevertheless  you have some great pictures here


----------



## xversion1 (Sep 26, 2014)

#11. Tu Le, Yen Bai, Vietnam




#12. Tu Le, Yen Bai, Vietnam


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 26, 2014)

Those are great. I would say you're more than an amateur. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 26, 2014)

some of these are really beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 26, 2014)

Good stuff xversion1. Your Vietnam images are much different than my Vietnam photos.


----------



## xversion1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you guys!


Gary A. said:


> Good stuff xversion1. You Vietnam images are much different than my Vietnam photos.


Hope to see yours


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 28, 2014)

xversion1 said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> ...


You probably have. I used to be a photojournalist back in the film-only days.


----------



## alv (Sep 28, 2014)

great set , number 10 i like al


----------



## xversion1 (Oct 5, 2014)

#13. Sapa, Vietnam


----------



## bribrius (Oct 5, 2014)

beautiful. A neighbor of mine is suffering from ptsd from too many tours there, even all these years later. I questioned him if returning to visit might help maybe I will show him some of these pics too. He has some of his own pics, but they are much different as well.


----------



## xversion1 (Oct 12, 2014)

bribrius said:


> beautiful. A neighbor of mine is suffering from ptsd from too many tours there, even all these years later. I questioned him if returning to visit might help maybe I will show him some of these pics too. He has some of his own pics, but they are much different as well.


How that happend? I dont understand. You mean he took tours and then he have ptsd?


----------



## bribrius (Oct 12, 2014)

in the Vietnam war. For example.  He ended up shooting some little kids there after one walked up with a bomb de-limbing his friend near him and never got over it. Now when he looks at kids, even his own kids growing up he just thinks of the little kids he shot and his friend that was blown up right before hand. Remembering a little girl about six years old I guess particularly haunts him.


----------



## waiting (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy cow great panos!


----------



## sanja (Oct 16, 2014)

Very good photos.


----------



## xversion1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you guys!
#14. White Sand Dune, Mui Ne, Phan Thiet, Vietnam




#15. Ke Ga Lighthouse, Ke Ga, Phan Thiet, Vietnam


----------



## xversion1 (Nov 7, 2014)

#16 Gia Lai, Vietnam


----------



## JoeW (Nov 7, 2014)

Lovely work.  As others have pointed out, some of it is a bit over saturated.  But you have a good eye.


----------



## xversion1 (Nov 28, 2014)

#17. Hoi An ancient town, Vietnam


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow, extremely impressive photos!


----------



## xversion1 (Dec 4, 2014)

#18. Hoai River, Hoi An, Vietnam




#19. Truong Tien Bridge, Hue, Vietnam




#20. Rice field near Hanoi, Vietnam




#21. Fobbiden City, Hue, Vietnam


----------



## xversion1 (Jan 27, 2015)

#22. Perfume River, Hue, Vietnam




#23. Sunset at Gia Lai, Vietnam




#24. Phuoc Duyen Temple, Hue, Vietnam


----------

